# 2 stroke question



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have an old suzuki honcho 100 which runs excellent so long as the spark plug is new in it. I understand that it must be running a little rich since I am pre mixing it. My question is this. Is there a spark plug that resists gumming from 2 cycle oil or perhaps burns hotter. I am also looking for a buyer for this bike and I am willing to take somewhere between 375-350 for it so if any of you know any one lookinig for a dual sport that can be made street legal let me know.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Most of the time I have had problems with two strokes and fouled plugs is because of cheap oil. I have a 90 hp two stroke out board motor and I don't have any problems running polaris or most other higher end oils. Good luck.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Try using a higher octane fuel as well. They burn hotter, or so I have heard.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Try using a higher octane fuel as well. They burn hotter, or so I have heard.


Octane does not cause it to burn hotter. It is added to gasoline to retard the ignition of the gasoline. High compression, high heat motors tend to cause the gasoline to ignite prematurely thus the need for the higher octane. It also does nothing to help fuel economy or to increase horsepower as many think.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes they do make plugs that BURN hotter you have to check and see by aplication. In the snowmobiling world we had sleds that would foul the PTO side plug and then we would step up in plug configurations to keep that from happening. If you are mixing your fuel you might be on the hevy side and it will cause a plug to foul. make sure you mix the fuel to the manufatures spec. also poor compression will cause this to happen to.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Before I'd start messing will changing oil ratio's I would make sure it has the proper sized main jet. This is most likely your problem.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

i burn chevron premium in all my bikes and the chevron premium 2 stroke oil in my 2 stroke..but are you running to rich? you shouldnt foul a plug that easy..unless old bikes do but idk


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Main Jet is the answer. your running to rich to much fuel or not enough air. Proper tuning will fix the problem. I could be a dirty carb, plugged filter, wrong sized carb jet, stuck choke, or about 30 other things but what ever it is it is causing the Fuel:Air ratio to be fuel heavy.


----------



## takem (Feb 6, 2010)

air fuel mixture how black is your plug it can be as simple as turning a screw or relapsing a jet. pm me back and ill help


----------

